# White Spot Concerns



## Licence to Gill (Mar 11, 2005)

I now white spot is common and easily treatable but I'm having problems. about a month ago one of our goldfish in our 95litre tank got whitespot. We got a remedy from the pet shop and added it to the water. I didn't know at this time that you should quarantine the ill fish and so left it in there with the rest. One of the other fish then got the whitespot. Since then the original ill fish has got better but the newly infected fish hasn't cleared up and has got slightly worse is anything, despite a couple of repeated doses of the treatment since.

I've now decided to put him in a smaller 25litre quarantine tank (our old tank that became too small) and added the treatment to there. Am I doing the right thing and will this clear up When we put him in he had a few more spots than before and his top fin had split. I know this isn't good. Any recommendations?

thanks

Jim


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Whats the remedy you are using? Are you keeping up with the waterchanges? Whats the quarantine tanks temp? Raising it a few degrees (if possible) will help speed up the cycle.


----------



## Licence to Gill (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for replying so quick! I am using anit-white spot plus which is basically like blue ink and dyes the water blue for a period of time. The tank temperature stays at around 22-24 deg C or 72-75 deg F as we have a fairly warm flat/apartment. I do a water change once a week and change about 25 % of the water. 

The other fish all look fine as far as I can see, even the one who has white spot first. Tonight is the first night I have quarantined the ill fish and I'll keep him there until he gets better I think. I was going to go to the shop tomorrow and look for anything to treat fin rot, though I don't know if I should wait a few days at least before I add anything else to the water. Hope he doesn't get too bored on his own in the smaller tank!

Thanks again

Jim


----------



## Licence to Gill (Mar 11, 2005)

Just here to say that I went to the fish shop today and got some aquarium salt. Put some in the quarantine tank and a smaller dose in the main tank. Picked up a larger filter(I don't think the one that came with the larger tank was big enough) and gravel pump filter while I was there.

Jim


----------



## goldenangel (Mar 16, 2005)

hi jim,
i;m sorry but i dont have any useful info, but im going through the same problem at the moment, i recently bought some fish from my local pet store but didnt notice that some of them had signs of white spot till i got them home and in the tank, i went to annother pet store and they told me just to treat the whole tank with white spot medication , so i am, i was very concerned at the thought of white spot but have now come to realise that if treated it will clear up, im new to the fish scene, and didn't know what to do for the best, so let me know how you get on.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

95 liters is only about 26 US gal and really too small for more then 2 goldfish. Ick, the bug that causes white spot is present in all aquarium and only causes problems if the water quality is poor or the fish are stressed, both normally a factor in overstocked tanks. How many goldfish do you have in this tank? Even if you treat the entire tank and the ick disappears for the time being, it will most likely reappear over time.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

this is one of the best things i've read about ich

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39759&page=1&pp=15


----------

